# Finaly got my W-75B Side panel!



## computertechy (Jul 30, 2008)

here she is fellas!

how she look?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 30, 2008)

Pleased with it?


----------



## computertechy (Jul 30, 2008)

makes the case look better in my opinion!

have got bits turning up friday that will please me more!

6 cathodes

Phenom 9950BE with a Zalman 9700LED

4gigs of G.Skill

P.S.... I WILL CLEAN HER WHEN MY NEW BITS ARRIVE


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol @ the I  Sex sticker on the case...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2008)

computertechy said:


> makes the case look better in my opinion!
> 
> have got bits turning up friday that will please me more!
> 
> ...




HEH HEH HEH Awesome sauce!


----------



## computertechy (Aug 1, 2008)

YAY!!!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 1, 2008)

Sooo blue . . .  Jesus likey.  Oh, and nice cpu cooler btw


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2008)

... the Jesus Lizard?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 1, 2008)

huh?  Where did you get the lizard from?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 1, 2008)

computertechy said:


> here she is fellas!
> 
> how she look?



you know in that first pic witht he old school alarm clock and all the wires around your rig it kinda looks like a bomb.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2008)

Heh Heh Heh!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2008)

i just love the sticker on top 

PM me some thermals when you get your 9700 installed pl0x? im looking to buy one myself.


----------



## computertechy (Aug 1, 2008)

havent had a chance to get load temps tbh mate but its at 41.c with my windows shut in a stuffy room, thats pritty damn good for a phenom

the thermal paste u get with the 9700 rocks!

much better than MX2!

PMSL @ the bomb comment

"i pray to allah"! LOL


----------

